# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  إقصائيات كأس أوربا هدا الأسبوع و القنوات الناقلة

## mohamed73

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إقصائيات كأس أوربا هدا الأسبوع و القنوات الناقلة Euro Qualifiers2016 Friday ( Vendredi) 27.03.2015  (GMT+1) 20:45 Spain- Ukraine
UKRAINA-SD
-Astra 4.8°E -12130 V 27500 -Biss
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2)
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band) 20:45 Slovenia - San Marino
RTV San Marino(SMTV  HB)
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -11011 H 2851-FTA 20:45 Switzerland - Estonia  
RTS Deux
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)
SRF Zwei
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)
RSI La 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)
RSI La 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG)
RTS Deux HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)
SRF Zwei HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2) 20:45 England-Lithuania
Bloomberg HT
-Turksat 42°E -11053 H 8000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11637 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)
ITV 1 / UTV / HTV / STV
-Astra 28.2°E -10758 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10906 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
*ITV1 HD / UTV HD / HTV HD / STV HD
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10936 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11053 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11068 V 23000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11097 V 23000 -FTA
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 - Biss (DVB-S2) 20:45 Montenegro- Russia
Rossia 1
-Express 53°E -11044 V 44950 -FTA
-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 14°W -3624 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)
-Yamal 90°E -3676 R 12581 -FTA(C-Band)
-Eutelsat 36°E -12226 L 27500 -Dre Crypt2
Ictimai TV
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss 20:45 Liechtenstein-Austria
ORF Eins HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11303 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital)(DVB-S2)
ORF Eins
-Astra 19.2°E -12692 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital)

----------


## mohamed73

Saturday  (samedi) 28.03.2015  ( GMT+1) 16:00 Kazakstan-Iceland
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Bloomberg HT
-Turksat 42°E -11053 H 8000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11637 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk) 18:00 Croatia-Norway
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss 18:00 Azerbaijan-Malta
Ictimai TV
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss 20:45 Belgium- Cyprus
ESPN Syndication
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss 20:45 Netherlands-Turkey
Show TV Tureky
-Turksat 42°E-11045 H 4800  -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-11575 V 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Rossia 2
-Eutelsat 36°E 12226 L 27500 -DRE Crypt(EMU)
-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band) 20:45 Bulgaria-Italy
Bloomberg HT
-Turksat 42°E -11053 H 8000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11637 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
RAI1
-Hotbird 13°E-10992 V 27500 -FTA (Possible Encrypt.)

----------


## mohamed73

Sunday (dimanche) 29.03.2015   ( GMT+1) 17:00 Georgia-Germany
RTL
-Astra 19.2°E-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Astra 19.2°E -12188 H 27500 -FTA
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)
1 TV (Georgia)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
-TurkSat 42°E -11472 H 23450 -FTA/Biss
-HellasSat 39°E -11663 H 5925 -FTA/Biss
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)
ITV4
-Astra 28.2°E-10758 V 22000 -FTA 17:00 Scotland-Gibraltar
ESPN Syndication
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss 17:00 Albania-Armenia
Armenia 1TV
-Eutelsat 36°E -12629 H 3444  -Biss( DVB-S2) 20:45 Portugal - Serbia
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
RTRS
-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)
Rossia 2
-Eutelsat 36°E 12226 L 27500 -DRE Crypt(EMU)
-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)
-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band) 20:45 Hungary-Greece
Duna TV
-Eutelsat 9°E-12207 H 27500 -FTA
Duna TV HD
-Eutelsat 9°E-11958 V 27500-FTA (DVB-S2)
N1 / NERIT
-Eutelsat 3°E -12734 V 16750 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2) 20:45 Ireland-Poland
Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)
Ictimai TV
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss

----------

